# durabond and other quicksets



## take maney (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi! i've been working on patching stuff up with a plaster of paris and mud donut for a while, and i like the results. i like how workable it is when it has started to set up, so that i can scrape and fill while the product is "plasticky".

Which brand of quickset would you guys recommend that has that characteristic? ive tried durabond and it was just pulling until it was totally hard, so i figured they are differences betweens brands and products. 

im just looking to replace the mudpie with stuff with a little longer working time.


----------



## take maney (Nov 29, 2020)

oh hey didn't see you there! try easysand


----------



## take maney (Nov 29, 2020)

Gee thanks!


----------

